# Egg Storage BexarPrepper



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know if I would even do this... kind of creepy... BUT


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

faithmarie said:


> I don't know if I would even do this... kind of creepy... BUT


The way she describes all the potential dangers of the stuff reminds me of the "possible side effects" the drug companies warn us about.  I think I'll pass.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Creepy? I kept expecting a deranged clown to jump out. LOL

I can tell you from my Amish past that eggs will keep for 3 months in a cool place if you do NOT wash them. We kept ours on the kitchen counter and that isn't exactly a cool place. If you keep them in your cellar, they'll be fine. If you need to keep them longer than that, you can coat them in mineral oil.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah I would not use that stuff. I prefer the lard method of storage. It is something that will be around post tragedy.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

kejmack, would you wash them before using mineral oil? Our current method is fine for the number of eggs our chickens produce (unwashed). But if our girls become more productive as the days get longer, I may consider the mineral oil option.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

kejmack said:


> Creepy? I kept expecting a deranged clown to jump out. LOL


Thanks!!!!! I will be laughing all day at that one!!!!!!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> kejmack, would you wash them before using mineral oil? Our current method is fine for the number of eggs our chickens produce (unwashed). But if our girls become more productive as the days get longer, I may consider the mineral oil option.


No, we did not wash them first.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

if you use the search tool, 'preserving eggs' you will find a merged thread with much info on this topic.

also

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/1977-11-01/Fresh-Eggs.aspx


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

This is not a new way to store eggs; one of the ways my grandma used.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, we always kept our eggs unwashed on the counter, if we had too many, my granny would put them in waterglass in the cellar. Don't remember ever having a bad egg


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

cnsper, what is the lard method of egg storage?


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

"water glassing" eggs goes back over a 150 years .... this U-Tube is just BS .... the various methods of preserving eggs long term has been examined countless times .... water glassing gave the best long term results .... 9 months without a problem .... under the perfect conditions a year is even possible ..... if anyone ever goes "zombie" or "deranged clownish" .... I'll take back my decision


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't think they were saying these are new ways to preserve eggs, they were just a couple of women experimenting with how people preserve eggs on video.... :flower:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

bluestocking said:


> cnsper, what is the lard method of egg storage?


Just coating them with lard instead of mineral oil. The shell is porous and the mineral oil will leach into the egg over time. There is a whole article on mother earth news about it. There was other methods that lasted longer but lard will be available post SHTF.


----------

